# Le nom bluetooth de mon macbook



## valentin007 (5 Mai 2007)

bonjour macG.

Je ne sais pas comment changer le nom BLUETOOTH et WIFI de mon macbook.

merci de m'aider.


----------



## sbultez (7 Mai 2007)

dans 'Partage' des pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me


----------



## valentin007 (9 Mai 2007)

c'est fait. 
merci a+


----------



## aviation504 (4 Janvier 2010)

salut
jai acheté un macbook pro d occaz, j ai essayé cette procédure pour changer le nom du bluetooth mais il est toujours la aidez moi


----------

